# Pipe thread compound for aerator into stripped threads?



## D725A (Oct 30, 2010)

I have an old sink spout, probably from the '80s. old aerator was deteriorating, installed new one (mail threaded) seems to turn tighter ok but after it's in it leaks a lot of water through the sides. Teflon doesn't work. I bought some pipe thread compound and thought if that didn't work I'd use silicone and let it dry for two days. I know the silicone alternative may prevent me from ever changing the aerator again but by that time I'll be ready to replace the whole faucet assembly or the sink itself. Pipe thread stuff says to apply only to male threads but I thought if it helped I'd apply to all threads. (Mail threads are relatively few as you can imagine how aerators are.)

Any ideas?


----------



## kok328 (Oct 30, 2010)

Replace the entire faucet, they are relatively inexpensive if you don't go with a high-end unit.


----------



## D725A (Oct 30, 2010)

Thanks but as I'm not a plumber, I'm sure I'd have to disconnect both faucets and it becomes a job, although I guess the faucet connections on the underside of this pedestal sink are not rocket science to disconnect.


----------



## kok328 (Oct 30, 2010)

It's not rocket science but, don't under estimate a rusted fitting and or hard to reach fittings.  They do make a special tool to reach those connections (basin wrench).
Best case scenario - you manage to replace the faucet and your problem is solved.
Worst case scenario - you have to hire a plumber and your problem is solved.
Sounds like a win-win proposition to me.


----------



## D725A (Oct 31, 2010)

Thanks for helpful advice. As you might imagine, we try to keep our own schedule as to when house items get replaced. If we're not sure we want to keep that sink then we'd hate to throw good money after bad and go through buying a new faucet. Of course fixtures etc. don't always age according to our schedule, but I try to find the simplest solution.

In this case I was able to re-install the aerator by using the pipe thread compound--working for now at least with no leak. The mistake I made, was first, not fully cleaning out the corrosion from the female threads of the spout, and second, trying to use a vise grip--even lightly-- to tighten the aerator, even though I knew better. If you don't do this often enough you forget. Best thing is to tighten it only by hand, using a cloth for extra traction if needed.

But thanks for the tip on the basin wrench--good to have these things handy for simple jobs. Plumbers in my area cost a fortune. Thanks.


----------

